# Поза «по-турецки»



## adventrue

Что имеется в виду с "сидеть по турецкий"? Я видела это в следующем контексте:

"Поза «по-турецки» — это лишь одна из нескольких сидячих поз."


----------



## ExMax

Это поза, при которой ноги расположены подобно тому, как это бывает в позе полулотоса (см. изображение в Википедии), известной среди последователей йоги, но положение ног может быть более произвольно.


----------



## floridian002

Я слышал что "по-турецки" тоже синоним "по-дурацкий".
 Заниматься бизнесом по-турецки= делать все не так в сфере бизнеса.

 Не так ли?


----------



## Awwal12

Ни разу не слышал этого словосочетания в таком значении.


----------



## floridian002

Спасибо Awwal12, хорошо что вы меня исправили, это было бы преглупая ошибка.


----------



## WordOrder

> Я слышал что "по-турецки" тоже синоним "по-дурацкий".


Sometimes it is used in that way in the colloquial speech.

Generally, such replacements are typical for the Russian language because we cannot use taboo words in certain situations.

Some examples:

_хер __ — хрен ____;_
_пизд́а ______— звезд́а;_
_ебёна м́ать ______— яп́она м́ать.

_I strongly advise you don't use this words in a conversation as they are only the part of a native speakers vocabulary and it'll be unusual and strange to hear it from a foreign guest.


----------



## Awwal12

> Sometimes it is used in that way in the colloquial speech.


And what an obscene word can be replaced by "турецкий"? I cannot guess any.
Эвфемизмы же не от дуба выбираются, они должны напоминать табуированные слова.
Maybe this phrase would be used in some definite context (and, of course, in informal speach) as the synonym of "не по-русски" (~not as ususal people do), but it also isn't typical anyway.


> _хер — хрен;_


Хер , кстати, тоже изначально был эвфемизмом для другого небезызвестного слова из трех букв. "Хер" - это просто название буквы "х" в старом алфавите; мы сейчас, избегая мата, можем послать кого-то "на х" ("нах"), произнося только первую букву, - а наши предки до революции точно так же посылали "на хер", - ибо названия букв они знали и ни с чем не путали. После революции названия букв (вместе с лишними буквами) были отменены, и слово "хер" отправилось в самостоятельное плавание. Сейчас оно воспринимается уже почти как матерное, хотя таковым, строго говоря, не является.


----------



## WordOrder

> And what an obscene word can be replaced by "турецкий"?


No one but in my opinion it was formed by the same principle as the above words i. e. a phonetic similarity.

_по-дур́ацки — по-тур́ецки._

 Again for me _по-тур́ецки_ sounds natural. We can use it with the verb _д́елать_ for example.

_Р́уки у теб́я, Вань, крив́ые, и д́елаешь ты всё по-тур́ецки._


----------



## Awwal12

> _Р́уки у теб́я, Вань, крив́ые, и д́елаешь ты всё по-тур́ецки_


Such a prase is possible ("по-турецки" here = "не по-русски" = "по-дурацки"), but in the same time it is dangerous to cut the phrase "по-турецки" out of the context. The variant "по-дурацки" is totally literary one, and the phrase "не по-русски" is extremely widespread and would be used more likely.
Фраза "заниматься бизнесом по-турецки" (авторский пример) может означать что угодно, но вряд ли "неграмотно вести бизнес".


> No one but in my opinion it was formed by the same principle


The principle sure _isn't_ the same, because in the previous post you gave some samples of euphemisms. "По-турецки" is not an euphemism, but just may be a synomym with naturally similar structure. )


----------



## WordOrder

> The principle sure _isn't_ the same…


You confused the reason of appearance and the principle of formation here. The first one is a necessity of a changing obscene words but the second one is a phonetic similarity.


----------



## Awwal12

> You confused the reason of appearance and the principle of formation here. The first one is a necessity of a changing obscene words but the second one is a phonetic similarity.


The point is that I think this is neither the first nor the second case. ) As for me, use of "по-турецки" there is more related semantically with "не по-русски" than, phonetically, with "по-дурацки".


----------



## WordOrder

Thereby,

The _по-тур́ецки_ adverb can be used either in a direct meaning expressing the way of an action relate to Turkey or the Turkey culture:

_сид́еть по-тур́ецки;_
_говор́ить, пис́ать, чит́ать по-тур́ецки_;

or in an indirect meaning expressing the unusual, unintelligible, sophisticated way of doing something:

_д́елать по-тур́ецки_.

In the last case in _some_ speech situations this word can be relate to its synonym _по-дур́ацки_ which point more on inefficient, unprofessional or may be dangerous way of some action.

_Эл́ектрики сд́елали пров́одку ќак-то по-тур́ецки — The electricians made the line too puzzled._
_
Эл́ектрики сд́елали пров́одку по-дур́ацки ќак-то — The electricians__ made the line amateurishly._

_Хот́ели как л́учше, а получ́илось как всегд́а по-дур́ацки — We wanted  the good things but we got the stupid ones._

In the last example is pretty hard to use the word _по-тур́ецки_.


----------



## Forero

I know this is a stupid question, but what is Russian for a person with _Tourette's Syndrome_? (I hope it does not sound too much like _тур́ецки_.)


----------



## ExMax

WordOrder said:


> ...an indirect meaning expressing the unusual, unintelligible, sophisticated way of doing something:
> 
> _д́елать по-тур́ецки_.
> 
> In the last case in _some_ speech situations this word can be relate to its synonym _по-дур́ацки_ which point more on inefficient, unprofessional or may be dangerous way of some action.


Could you please give us some sources supporting your opinion? I never heard of such kind of usage for "по-турецки".


> what is Russian for a person with _Tourette's Syndrome_? (I hope it does not sound too much like _тур́ецки_.)


"Больной синдромом Туретта"


----------



## WordOrder

> Could you please give us some sources supporting your opinion? I never heard of such kind of usage for "по-турецки".


Who is _us_? Do you represent some organisation? 

I know the _д́елать по-тур́ецки_ expression in the meaning of making something by the sophisticated way from my conversation experience. Sometimes if this expression have a negative shade it can be relate to _д́елать по-дур́ацки_.

And again, what I wrote before about this expression this is not my «opinion» this is an element of the Russian colloquial speech. If you haven't heard it before may be you didn't have the sufficient  conversation experience or you live in that part of Russia where this expression is used very seldom.

Here is an article where the journalist describes various social stereotypes relating to Turkey and makes casual mention about the expression.


----------



## Inusya

Поза по-турецки: так сидели турецкие султаны - когда они садились на ковры; они скрещивали ноги, наверное, чтобы было удобно кушать. 
Еще эта поза похожа на позу "лотоса", только поза "лотоса" сложнее, сложить по-турецки ноги намного легче и удобнее. Наверняка Вы так сидите на полу, когда перебираете фотографии, или еще что-нибудь, на полу перед Вами.


----------

